# Mail-order Nurseries in Mexico?



## PVMikey (Apr 18, 2012)

I've lived in Puerto Vallarta for going on three years now and like living here very much. One of the reasons for which I moved here was to follow my hobby of horticulture, specifically growing tropicals and exotics. While I have a beautiful garden, one thing is mystifying to me: Are there no mail-order plant nurseries in Mexico? The offerings that I can find in the local nurseries tend to be very common species often used for landscaping. Many plant species that I would like to grow just can't be found locally. In the USA (I lived in Southern California), there was no problem in finding mail-order sources of rare and exotic plants. In Mexico, mail-order nurseries appear to be non-existent. Can a fellow gardening enthusiast educate me on the plant mail-order situation here in Mexico? Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The Mexican Postal system is heavily flawed. Delivery time are long, real long. Sending something "live" via MexPost would arrive dead.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

There are several on the internet. Search for "viveros mexico". Shipping is no problem if you use a service such as ESTAFETA or MULTIPACK


----------

